# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  DreamJournal 2.6 - free program for recording dreams

## Banhurt

Please check the new thread for the latest news about DreamJournal

----------


## XeL

Thanks, champ! Downloading.

----------


## LRT

Is it compatible with my file from 2.3?

----------


## LucidApprentice

Looks pretty cool, thanks!

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Wow. I like how you made the window for writing the dream down bigger. That's good. I like it a lot. Thank you!

----------


## Beeyahoi

Thanks man!  I thumbs-upped it for Stumbleupon.

----------


## Maria92

Badass, man! Thanks a million.

----------


## Hukif

Hm, its been a while since I used this "downloads" I wonder what are the new features, and the old ones too!
Edit: Awww, I need to put each dream in a separate entry, will be difficult to use <.<

----------


## Loaf

Does this editor basically just format your post for you, then you copy and paste it onto your DJ online?

----------


## Portalboat

Pretty much, Loaf.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> Does this editor basically just format your post for you, then you copy and paste it onto your DJ online?



Well, its handy for archiving all your dreams if you have messy handwriting.

----------


## Maria92

You can also sort them by type of dream, assign certain tags to dreams and look them up based on your custom tags, keep track of goals, compare yourself to others on a point system, etc.

----------


## Jhony

Thanks Banhurt, excellent program for DreamView.

----------


## sora12

Thanks Banhurt for all your hard work. The new dreamjournal 2.5 is great!  :smiley:

----------


## Jeff777

Awesome, great work Banhurt.   :Shades wink:

----------


## knecht

Thank you, the dream writing window's much easier now  :smiley:

----------


## endymion

Awesome update my friend! Thanks so much. I'll be spending a good chunk of today digitizing sections of my old dream journal  :smiley:  I especially like the bigger text window...much easier on the eyes. You're still planning on releasing the mobile version at some point in the future, right?

----------


## endymion

An issue I've just discovered: Ctrl+S doesn't save any tags that have been selected. On a related note, I think it would be great if Ctrl+S saved the dream without closing the window, much like in Word and Photoshop and many other programs. I think it would make this shortcut much more useful.

----------


## Maria92

Hmmm...I think I messed up somewhere along the transition line. An inactive "Mario92" nickname seems to be lodged online. I had to restore a backup copy of my journal after trying to load the old version. Is there a way you could remove this doppelganger?

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, mate. I think it was a glitch on my end of the line. I opened the new DJ, then the old one, only to find that it was this old shell without any content. I then opened up my new one again, only to find that it had also become a shell. I restored the backup file (great feature, I may add) and it was fixed...sort of. I checked the "online" box the first time I used the new DJ program. I think the issue arose when restoring the backup copy...maybe the program treated it as a separate DJ? 

Oh, well. The old copy has since been deleted, and it shouldn't happen again.  :smiley:

----------


## Banana

yes

updating as we speak

----------


## Dreampunk

This looks excellent! Thank you Banhurt.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Thanks so much for this update, Banhurt. If I may, I'd like to suggest something.  :smiley: 

I know a few people who use this program that have multiple LDs a night. The problem is that they have to log in every LD separately when it would be easier to put them all in one entry. If they do put it into one entry, it's only counted as one lucid. The same could be said for the normal dreams too. Would it be possible to add a feature to the Dream Entry page that lets you manually choose how many regular and lucid dreams you have, and what type of LDs each LD was?

I made a picture to try and illustrate how it might look on the Dreams page.

----------


## Drokens

Well, the first time I opened my dream journal with this it worked. But the next time, it was totally wiped of all content. Luckily, it makes a backup or I would have lost all my dream entries instead of just four. I'm not sure what caused it to do this.

I even uploaded my profile rank online and it's still there, but that journal is gone. I now am using my backup and want to put it online but I already have one there that is named Drokens and has my stats. What should I do?

----------


## TomSnare

I think Snowy has a great idea up there.

Great job updating the tag filtering! Before you'd have to select a tag, then reselect the tag after closing a dream; now it stays! Increases the feature usability tenfold.  ::D: 

New online view looks awesome too.

EDIT: AND you implemented my idea of making the goal sorting by completion permanent (until re-sorted)!! Great success!!

----------


## Kraftwerk

It won't let me open my old DJ. It says the file is corrupted :'(

----------


## J.D.

Sweet to the beat, Banhurt! Thanks!

----------


## Loaf

> It won't let me open my old DJ. It says the file is corrupted :'(



 :Oh noes:

----------


## OfficerFlake

New update is AWESOME!

And guess what else I'm happy about now?

Ranked 9th overall. I think I may have on of the top LD vs Dream rates....

Aaaaaaandddd...



 ::biggrin::

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, well, I'm the king of recall.  ::biggrin::  No one else is ranked higher with so few lucids. I'm not sure whether to be proud or humiliated.  ::?:

----------


## Jhony

Just noticed this Banhurt, but what happened to the option to set the time for your other app "RealityCheck"?

I've been using it a bit and noticed I can't set the time it will popup anymore.

----------


## dariocanata

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty happy for everyone but I feel ignored. I was hopping the program DreamDiary for Macintosh users would be posted in the same place as this one. It just seems to be the best thing to do... so I just feel ignored after posting a new Topic about the app, after posting a reply to the previous topic of DreamJournal 2.3 and after sending a pm to Banhurt. 

I'm just hopping that I my efforts were not notice before and not ignored.

Anyway, once again, Dream Diary is a freeware app for Mac. 

Here you can see the Topic I wrote about it.

Sweet dreams,
Dárop

----------


## Slick

Hmm, somethings not right, I just updated it through the update notice and I couldn't open it at all, then my AntiVirus detected "dreamjournal.exe" to be high risk and claims to find it behaving suspiciously, so I removed it.

Don't know what that's all about. Not trying to say your program is bad or anything, but is this
something I should be concern about? Is any one else getting similar problems?

----------


## OfficerFlake

Slick,

I updated it then things didn't work right at first... I found this is because my Shortcut still points to the old version... (uses "DreamJournal_2-3.exe" for filename...)

I just decided to RE-DL from banhurts site then rename it to 2-5.exe and update my shortcut and it worked...

Nothing related to your prob... but try to RE-DL it and see if it helps.

Probably flagged for it's "Online" Capability with the single, unreckognized site "www.banhurt.com"

=================================== 

Banhurt, I've been thinking and I came up with an idea:

A simple "Log In" type method to access multiple DJ's at once. Password protected Archives will simply have a password field on the Log On, otherwise a traditional "click to enter" would be awesome.

An advanced settings would be nice, as well as adding a nice feature implemented in "Eternal Star's" DJ, "Dream | Lucid Dream | *Dream Comments* | Non-Dream"

Dream comments need to be added manually every single DJ post she makes. I thought this was an AWESOME idea but alas can't add manually. I think a more intricate settings adjuster would be cool.

Thanks Banhurt for another wonderful update. Loving the new "Notes Flag" feature. SnowyEgypt is spot on the money. PLEASE add that dreams counter to the next version. have a list for example of all the dream types, and a little text box next to each. in each box, the user types a number, and all the "Non-dreams" "Notes" and "Lucid Types" are all added to a total. That would be schmick. For those who love the old "drop box" have this only activate with an "Advanced" lucid type in the dream type drop box. That would be perfect and thanks! :3

Sorry for the "Wall"

TL;DR... Unfortunate. good stuff in this post.

----------


## OfficerFlake

> Thanks, mate. I think it was a glitch on my end of the line. I opened the new DJ, then the old one, only to find that it was this old shell without any content. I then opened up my new one again, only to find that it had also become a shell. I restored the backup file (great feature, I may add) and it was fixed...sort of. I checked the "online" box the first time I used the new DJ program. I think the issue arose when restoring the backup copy...maybe the program treated it as a separate DJ? 
> 
> Oh, well. The old copy has since been deleted, and it shouldn't happen again.



THIS! This is what happened to me. A ghost "OfficerFlake" appeared. Think I killed it myself however. DJ 2.5 is working shmick as. Again, had to restore the latest back (No loss apart from the "Work" Dream sign I added. :3)

Could be a backwards compatibility issue.

----------


## goldenpig

is available on mac too? cant seem to download it

----------


## Maria92

> Hmm, somethings not right, I just updated it through the update notice and I couldn't open it at all, then my AntiVirus detected "dreamjournal.exe" to be high risk and claims to find it behaving suspiciously, so I removed it.
> 
> Don't know what that's all about. Not trying to say your program is bad or anything, but is this
> something I should be concern about? Is any one else getting similar problems?



False positive. 





> is available on mac too? cant seem to download it







> Well, I could have solved your problem in the past but I keep being ignored.
> 
> This program is for windows only. You can find a mac application for recording you dream here!
> 
> Sweet dreams,
> Dário



Um...I don't know about this one, but there was a way to open the previous DJ program on Mac using Wino or something. It's somewhere in the other thread...set your page limit to 200 posts per page, and it's at the top of the third page.

----------


## Slick

> Slick,
> 
> I updated it then things didn't work right at first... I found this is because my Shortcut still points to the old version... (uses "DreamJournal_2-3.exe" for filename...)
> 
> I just decided to RE-DL from banhurts site then rename it to 2-5.exe and update my shortcut and it worked...



I tried that, and my NIS 2010 SONAR keeps removing it because it's detecting high risk. Maybe
I need to work something out with my Norton community Insight on this, either that or I have 
to go back to the previous version of DJ.

Also, what do you mean update your shortcut? Are you suppose
to make a copy of the program?

----------


## Maria92

> Well my point was that you don't need to because you have an application made specifically for Mac....and even if it isn't good as Dream Journal, which I have no idea, Dream Diary is good enough.



Yeah, but I hardly doubt it has received the feedback DJ has gotten...it may be worth it to invest half an hour to make it work.  :smiley: 





> I tried that, and my NIS 2010 SONAR keeps removing it because it's detecting high risk. Maybe
> I need to work something out with my Norton community Insight on this, either that or I have 
> to go back to the previous version of DJ.
> 
> Also, what do you mean update your shortcut? Are you suppose
> to make a copy of the program?



People still use Norton?  :Big laugh:

----------


## SurferonMars

Thank you for posting this! I was wondering why everyone else's dream journals were so neat... this is a clean and simple piece of software that I can see great use for.

----------


## Slick

Ok, apparently my Journal file is "corrupted" and it asks me do I want to
recover a backup copy. I click Yes and it just sits there doing nothing.

EDIT- Nevermind, got it working.

----------


## Falsename

This program/software/whatever is great!
Question though; its like a sharing file isn't it (sorry for the inaccuracies there, new to the internet).
If I enter a dream into the dream journal will that mean other people on the internet will be able to see my dream? If so can I change this?

Please reply someone  :smiley:  Thanks

----------


## Maria92

> This program/software/whatever is great!
> Question though; its like a sharing file isn't it (sorry for the inaccuracies there, new to the internet).
> If I enter a dream into the dream journal will that mean other people on the internet will be able to see my dream? If so can I change this?
> 
> Please reply someone  Thanks



People can't see your dreams. If you have an online DJ, the program will offer to publish your dreams, and if you accept, it will log on using your default web browser and take you to the input section of your DJ thread. The entries in the correct format will automatically be placed in your clipboard...just right-click and select "paste." 

If you choose not to publish, then your dreams will remain invisible. The online stats page is also completely optional: this is a section showing how many dreams, lucids, TOTM's, and "points" you have. By simply not checking the "online" box, you will remain hidden.

----------


## Maria92

I think by "Dream Comments," that it's really more scene description, what's running through the person's head, etc. Still dream-related, but not directly related to the action.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

So the online features only shows how many dreams you have? I thought it was some kind of chat system "goes offline"
At least now I'm sure I wasn't too silly to use it <.<

----------


## Queen Zukin

I think I broke it! I keep getting this silly error message when I try to tag my dream.  :Sad:

----------


## Queen Zukin

::wtf2::  It was happening all last night when I tried to access the Tags. The first time it gave me the error message then after that it just didn't load my tags anymore. After I restarted this morning it seems to be working just fine, at least for now. Banhurt cured it telepathically!!  ::D:

----------


## ruba

I organize all of my dreams with just this program!
What I do when I wake up and recall a dream:
 - Go through it mentally
and then later on that same day, when there's enough time I use the program to type it out! It's good that it's password-secured too.

Thanks for the great program!

----------


## scrawl

Any chance of a linux version, so I can run this program on my Arch Linux machine ? What toolkit are you using for the program?

----------


## khh

I think you can run it on linux using mono. Try it out.

----------


## scrawl

Nice - it really works with Mono, although it looks creepy  ::D:  but better than nothing. Thanks for the tip!

here is a screenshot 



P.S. I will add the program to the Arch User Repository if you don't mind  :wink2:

----------


## Ilbuono

I cant get the program to work!
I have filled in the right numbers under Settings-->Publishing but when i try to publish i just come to an empty 'Reply to thread'-page. What am I doing wrong?





> I cant get the program to work!
> I have filled in the right numbers under Settings-->Publishing but when i try to publish i just come to an empty 'Reply to thread'-page. What am I doing wrong?



And suddenly it works!

----------


## ruba

> And suddenly it works!



And again Banhurt uses his telepathic powers to fix a user's problem  :Oh noes: 





> I think by "Dream Comments," that it's really  more scene description, what's running through the person's head, etc.  Still dream-related, but not directly related to the action.



Agree. This would be a nice feature

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I think by "Dream Comments," that it's really more scene description, what's running through the person's head, etc. Still dream-related, but not directly related to the action.



I think that a dream comment is just good enough in blue. I mean, its yourself in the dream commenting on the dream or whatever. If you write down what you say in the dream in 'blue' why not what you think? Not only actions can be written down.

----------


## ruba

hmm, that's quite a good point, maybe I'll do try that in my next dream journal entry and look how it results

----------


## Maria92

> I think that a dream comment is just good enough in blue. I mean, its yourself in the dream commenting on the dream or whatever. If you write down what you say in the dream in 'blue' why not what you think? Not only actions can be written down.



I personally see a large enough difference myself, but whatever. 

I played with the template and managed to make "non-dream" say "Dream Scene" when you publish it. I never used the original non-dream anyway, as I could just comment on the dream when I went to publish it. Never wrote down my technique that I used, as it is basically the same thing every night. I'm actually using this feature, now. ^_^

----------


## scrawl

Unfortunately it crashes often for me  :Sad:  It's always got to do something with the tags. This crash happened when I was creating a Tag through the "Tags" tab and hit save:



```
Stacktrace:

  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Windows.Forms.X11Keyboard.Xutf8LookupString (intptr,System.Windows.Forms.XEvent&,byte[],int,intptr&,intptr&) <0x0008e>
  at (wrapper managed-to-native) System.Windows.Forms.X11Keyboard.Xutf8LookupString (intptr,System.Windows.Forms.XEvent&,byte[],int,intptr&,intptr&) <0x0008e>
  at System.Windows.Forms.X11Keyboard.LookupString (System.Windows.Forms.XEvent&,int,System.Windows.Forms.XKeySym&,intptr&) <0x00087>
  at System.Windows.Forms.X11Keyboard.EventToVkey (System.Windows.Forms.XEvent) <0x0003b>
  at System.Windows.Forms.X11Keyboard.ToUnicode (int,int,string&) <0x002ff>
  at System.Windows.Forms.X11Keyboard.TranslateMessage (System.Windows.Forms.MSG&) <0x0016b>
  at System.Windows.Forms.XplatUIX11.TranslateMessage (System.Windows.Forms.MSG&) <0x00027>
  at System.Windows.Forms.XplatUI.TranslateMessage (System.Windows.Forms.MSG&) <0x00027>
  at System.Windows.Forms.Application.RunLoop (bool,System.Windows.Forms.ApplicationContext) <0x00cbf>
  at System.Windows.Forms.Application.Run (System.Windows.Forms.ApplicationContext) <0x00057>
  at System.Windows.Forms.Application.Run (System.Windows.Forms.Form) <0x00033>
  at DreamJournal.Program.Main () <0x0003b>
  at (wrapper runtime-invoke) object.runtime_invoke_void (object,intptr,intptr,intptr) <0x00049>

Native stacktrace:

	mono() [0x48419c]
	mono() [0x4ce1bf]
	/lib/libpthread.so.0(+0xee80) [0x7f02762c0e80]
	/lib/libc.so.6(strlen+0x12) [0x7f0275d557c2]
	/usr/lib/libX11.so.6(_XimLocalUtf8LookupString+0x149) [0x7f02744e9d89]
	[0x40c48c7e]

Debug info from gdb:

Mono support loaded.
[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]
[New Thread 0x7f026cd05710 (LWP 10558)]
[New Thread 0x7f0274f05710 (LWP 10556)]
[New Thread 0x7f0276f97710 (LWP 10555)]
0x00007f02762bffbd in read () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
  4 Thread 0x7f0276f97710 (LWP 10555)  0x00007f02762c06ed in nanosleep ()
   from /lib/libpthread.so.0
  3 Thread 0x7f0274f05710 (LWP 10556)  0x00007f02762bf230 in sem_wait ()
   from /lib/libpthread.so.0
  2 Thread 0x7f026cd05710 (LWP 10558)  0x00007f02762bd07c in [email protected]@GLIBC_2.3.2 () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
* 1 Thread 0x7f0276f8e740 (LWP 10554)  0x00007f02762bffbd in read ()
   from /lib/libpthread.so.0

Thread 4 (Thread 0x7f0276f97710 (LWP 10555)):
#0  0x00007f02762c06ed in nanosleep () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#1  0x00000000005930a2 in ?? ()
#2  0x00007f02762b881a in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#3  0x00007f0275da8c7d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
#4  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f0274f05710 (LWP 10556)):
#0  0x00007f02762bf230 in sem_wait () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#1  0x0000000000589a70 in ?? ()
#2  0x00000000004f14d5 in ?? ()
#3  0x00000000005946f3 in ?? ()
#4  0x00000000005b8781 in ?? ()
#5  0x00007f02762b881a in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#6  0x00007f0275da8c7d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
#7  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f026cd05710 (LWP 10558)):
#0  0x00007f02762bd07c in [email protected]@GLIBC_2.3.2 ()
   from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#1  0x00000000005a2e18 in ?? ()
#2  0x000000000059da9d in ?? ()
#3  0x000000000054b7a5 in ?? ()
#4  0x00000000004f14d5 in ?? ()
#5  0x00000000005946f3 in ?? ()
#6  0x00000000005b8781 in ?? ()
#7  0x00007f02762b881a in start_thread () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#8  0x00007f0275da8c7d in clone () from /lib/libc.so.6
#9  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f0276f8e740 (LWP 10554)):
#0  0x00007f02762bffbd in read () from /lib/libpthread.so.0
#1  0x0000000000484313 in ?? ()
#2  0x00000000004ce1bf in ?? ()
#3  <signal handler called>
#4  0x00007f0275d557c2 in strlen () from /lib/libc.so.6
#5  0x00007f02744e9d89 in _XimLocalUtf8LookupString ()
   from /usr/lib/libX11.so.6
#6  0x0000000040c48c7e in ?? ()
#7  0x0000000001169a30 in ?? ()
#8  0x00007f02713febc8 in ?? ()
#9  0x00007f026c8258e8 in ?? ()
#10 0x00007f0276f8bbe0 in ?? ()
#11 0x00007f0276f8bbe0 in ?? ()
#12 0x00007fff4d4df4a0 in ?? ()
#13 0x00007fff4d4df3b0 in ?? ()
#14 0x00007fff4d4df4b0 in ?? ()
#15 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

=================================================================
Got a SIGSEGV while executing native code. This usually indicates
a fatal error in the mono runtime or one of the native libraries 
used by your application.
=================================================================

Abgebrochen
```


When I assign a dream to a tag and choose to save changes, I get this one:



```
System.IndexOutOfRangeException: Array index is out of range.
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView.SetItemLocation (Int32 index, Int32 x, Int32 y, Int32 row, Int32 col) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView.LayoutDetails () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView.CalculateListView (ListViewAlignment align) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView.Redraw (Boolean recalculate) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at (wrapper remoting-invoke-with-check) System.Windows.Forms.ListView:Redraw (bool)
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListViewGroupCollection.Add (System.Windows.Forms.ListViewGroup group) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at DreamJournal.JournalForm.RefreshTags () [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at DreamJournal.JournalForm.DreamView_Click (System.Object sender, System.EventArgs e) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick (System.EventArgs e) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView+ItemControl.HandleClicks (System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs me) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView+ItemControl.ItemsMouseUp (System.Object sender, System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs me) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnMouseUp (System.Windows.Forms.MouseEventArgs e) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmLButtonUp (System.Windows.Forms.Message& m) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc (System.Windows.Forms.Message& m) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.ListView+ItemControl.WndProc (System.Windows.Forms.Message& m) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control+ControlWindowTarget.OnMessage (System.Windows.Forms.Message& m) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.Control+ControlNativeWindow.WndProc (System.Windows.Forms.Message& m) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0 
  at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.WndProc (IntPtr hWnd, Msg msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0
```


I can reproduce this almost every time  :Sad:  Any ideas?

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Wow! I tried a lot of DreamDiary software the last days, but this really is my favorite of all.  :Oh noes: 

It's just awesome.  ::D:  Even the German LucidDreaming community is happy with it. 

Thx for it!


Greeting from Germany,
Matthias.

----------


## Sora

:Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek: 
I've lost my DJ.
 :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek: 

For some reason my DJ got reseted. completly. I tried to open the backup and it also got wiped out. I'll be alright I have quite a few dreams on here so I might be able to save the biggest part of it, but I lost all my fragments and all. So guys DON'T DOWNLOAD IT IF YOU ALREADY HAVE IT! WAIT FOR THE UPDATE ALERT!

This is a great release BTW.

----------


## XeL

> I've lost my DJ.
> 
> 
> For some reason my DJ got reseted. completly. I tried to open the backup and it also got wiped out. I'll be alright I have quite a few dreams on here so I might be able to save the biggest part of it, but I lost all my fragments and all. So guys DON'T DOWNLOAD IT IF YOU ALREADY HAVE IT! WAIT FOR THE UPDATE ALERT!
> 
> This is a great release BTW.



Yeah all my old entries were deleted ;_; I don't really care though.

----------


## scrawl

> Not really. I'm considering releasing a special version for Linux and Mac in the future, though.



Great! Hopefully without .NET. If you are looking for a good framework, I can recommend QT  to you ( http://qt.nokia.com /)

----------


## Ayrwen

Is there any chance I can get it to work on Linux Ubuntu?

----------


## scrawl

> Is there any chance I can get it to work on Linux Ubuntu?



Yes, it's quite easy actually. Just install mono through the Synaptic package manager. Then Right Click DreamJournal.exe, select open with another application, and under "custom command" enter mono.

However it crashes often for me, I'm not sure, but I guess it's related with mono, that's why a native Linux / Mac version would be great.

----------


## Ayrwen

> Yes, it's quite easy actually. Just install mono through the Synaptic package manager. Then Right Click DreamJournal.exe, select open with another application, and under "custom command" enter mono.
> 
> However it crashes often for me, I'm not sure, but I guess it's related with mono, that's why a native Linux / Mac version would be great.



I did it!  :Oh noes: 
Thank you so much!  ::D: 

Edit: Ok... FAIL! 
My net-book screen is not high enough to show the "New" button *headdesk*

----------


## Slick

> I don't know, this has never happened to anyone. I can only assure you that there's nothing suspicious about the program, but I totally understand if you stick with the old version, I trust my anti-virus, too.



Speaking of which, do you still have a link where I can download the previous
version? I'm still a bit somewhat paranoid about the new one. :Cheeky:

----------


## scrawl

> I did it! 
> Edit: Ok... FAIL! 
> My net-book screen is not high enough to show the "New" button *headdesk*



You can move the window up with Alt + MouseClick so you can see the new button  :Cheeky:

----------


## Jhony

Quite a small addition but maybe more setting options. For one to switch the date/month around. 

Also a scroll bar to scroll through the dreams instead of using the menu to look for a specific date to find a dream (pertaining to old dreams that don't appear on the main window).

----------


## Clyde Machine

If we might be allowed to make suggestions for further edits and additions to the program here, I'd like to suggest that for the Goals tab, is it possible to add in a way to check the goal for completion, and have it ask on what day the goal was completed? Sometimes I don't log my dreams on my digital DJ from my handwritten one, so I don't get to check off each goal as I complete them right on the day I complete them, and have to delete the goal and recreate it with an already-achieved date inserted.

As you can tell, it's a very very minor thing, but it's probably the only suggestion I have for such a wonderful program. I use it for all my dream-related writings and organizing needs.  ::D:

----------


## Miyou

> Not really. I'm considering releasing a special version for Linux and Mac in the future, though.



Any time soon? What language did you write the program in? Maybe If you give me the source code I could try to make a Mac version.  :smiley:

----------


## OfficerFlake

> Any time soon? What language did you write the program in? Maybe If you give me the source code I could try to make a Mac version.



That is NOT going to happen. It's been debated before and BanHurt is still very insistant that he retains his source code. Just thought I'd let you know...  :wink2:

----------


## Miyou

> That is NOT going to happen. It's been debated before and BanHurt is still very insistant that he retains his source code. Just thought I'd let you know...



Too bad  :Sad:  I just think using Wine or Crossover isn't very stable thats all.

----------


## scrawl

> Too bad  I just think using Wine or Crossover isn't very stable thats all.



For me it doesn't run with WINE at all, and with Mono it crashes often and after I used it for a week the database file was corrupted, and the backup didnt work either.

That's why I put my 2 thumbs up for a native Linux / Mac version. Please  ::thumbup::   ::thumbup::

----------


## Remorseless

Thank you very much for this nifty little tool. Perhaps in the future you could install a Mud Map, which I personally find very helpful for retracing steps in dreams that I otherwise wouldn't remember. 

It would also be helpful to have a hilight option, similar to the ctrl+f command in Firefox, IE, and Word. If I want to find a part of a dream where Tony is, it could take me for ages to find that part if they were seen at the very end of the dream.

Again, thanks. This is going to keep my dream life that much more organised.  :Shades wink:

----------


## acidlife

I'm also looking forward for a mac version. I can't seem to find a decent journaling program for it. The one i'm using atm doesn't even support tags...

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Is there a way I could hold two DJs using this application because when I tried doing so, they became one and so I lost all of the dreams I had from one. 

I'm not actually holding two DJs, just, if I stop writing in my DJ for one week, I restart completly but I still don't want to lose my previous dreams. I want to be able to look at them if I feel like it.

Thank you.

----------


## Kamilii

Don't suppose you have a version for linux?

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

no

----------


## Novise

When I try to run the installer it says the application failed to initialize properly.  Does this have to do with scripting maybe (my security settings on my computer)?  I know the older version works on my comp is it still available for download, if we can't get the new one to work?

Edit: I love using that program for journalling and am about to get some more entries going for my journal on here.

----------


## Slick

> When I try to run the installer it says the application failed to initialize properly.  Does this have to do with scripting maybe (my security settings on my computer)?  I know the older version works on my comp is it still available for download, if we can't get the new one to work?
> 
> Edit: I love using that program for journalling and am about to get some more entries going for my journal on here.



Same question, anyone know where we can download the previous version?

----------


## Loaf

> Don't suppose you have a version for linux?



Wine

----------


## Nairu14

why i have to download it every time i wanna open my journal?

----------


## Kamilii

> Wine



Doesnt work trough wine,atleast not with the setting i have.

----------


## Maria92

Is there any reason why it has stopped publishing dreams? I get this error message when I click the "publish" button:





> Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately. 
> 
> The system cannot find the file specified. 
> 
> See the end of this message for details on invoking 
> just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.
> 
> ************** Exception Text **************
> System.ComponentModel.Win32Exception: The system cannot find the file specified
> ...

----------


## Cabletv

Oh this is pretty awesome. I think I might convert from handwriting to this haha..

----------


## ClearView

Cabletv, you should still do both. I use this method:
I jot down key factors and major events from my dream in a pad as soon as I wake. When I have time, I then read over the entry and recreate the story in DreamJournal. I think this is a great technique and you should definetly try it.

-CV

----------


## Maria92

Thanks, Banhurt! Works like a charm now.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

> [B]I'd like to remind you that the trial version expires in 7 days, at midnight.



Not longer a free program? Mmm.

----------


## Maria92

Wait, not free? What happens when the trial version expires? Do I need to make a backup now?

----------


## Portalboat

::|:  ::|:  ::|:  ::|: 

Guys.
Look at the damn date.

----------


## Jaffacakes

Meh, having to write my dreams on paper as soon as i wake up is hard enough, not to mention going downstaires to my computer. But i will give it a try, thanks.!

----------


## Kona

awesome dude thanks i hope this will be more simple than having to write them donw ( don't have time in the morning)

----------


## gohan3499

thanks! love the program.

----------


## Irwanday01

How exactly do I use the tags.  I now I can select the tags tab and create a new one. But then what.  do I add tags to a dream or just use the tags tab as a dream sign list?  Is there a tutorial page for this program?  thanks for any help.  Great program by the way.

----------


## Maria92

Create tags with some sort of meaning. They mostly serve to organize/categorize your dreams or elements within dreams. Some potential tab groups:

Vivid/High Quality
Long
Device Failure
Reality Check Failure
Impossible Scenarios
Characters Acting Oddly
Self Acting Oddly
Nightmare

...etc. When you type up your dream, click the "tabs" button at the top and check any/all relevant tabs.  :smiley:

----------


## Anukramet

Is there a Linux version? Does this work on a dos emulator? I just recently switched to Linux...

----------


## Maria92

There's a piece of software called WINE that supposedly runs .exe applications on Linux and Mac. The program's stability, though, seems to vary. As of yet, as far as I know, there isn't a linux version of the program. 

Wine Download

----------


## jarrhead

Hey, just thought I'd clear some things up.

I did NOT have 480 points and 336 dreams in the 7 days, so everybody IGNORE my ranking there.

Simply put, I just had to reinstall DJ and had to add all my old dreams in - a really painful process.

My weekly/daily stats will be off and I ask you ignore those.

The points and lucid/non-lucid ration remain the same.  :Shades wink:

----------


## Homo viator

I have a slight suggestion to implement a scroll bar in the main window in order be able to view all the dreams in there not just 17(at least I have 17 last dreams it there, nevertheless it might depend on the screen resolution.

It's just a bit of rather easy work and probably an useful fix so please think it through.

----------


## jarrhead

Maybe an option to add "previous dreams."  Where you can enter the number of lucids and non-lucids without affecting your 7-day or best day counts or anything. I have 336 dreams listed under one night cause I had to add them all one by one.  I have counts but not dates and ILD types.

----------


## DarkLucideity

Not to be rude, but do you have an approximate amount of time it will take for the next update? I'm looking forward to being able to change my default font size.

----------


## Linkelynxy

I wrote a really long dream in the DreamJournal but when I tried to save it, it said 'unhandled exception has occured in your application - blablabla - The process cannot acces the file because it is being used by another process'. It keeps saying that whenever I try to save a file :/
Can someone please help me? D;

----------


## spacechase0

> I wrote a really long dream in the DreamJournal but when I tried to save it, it said 'unhandled exception has occured in your application - blablabla - The process cannot acces the file because it is being used by another process'. It keeps saying that whenever I try to save a file :/
> Can someone please help me? D;



I've had that error before. I ended up opening task manager and just ended all DJ processes. It worked for me.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkelynxy

Ah, thank you :3
My English isn't too awesome so I didn't really understand the message xD

----------


## fruitbootnfool

Is there a way to export your dreams into a microsoft word doc, so you can save it and print it off?

----------


## PercyLucid

Darn, that's how your DJ look so nice.  I run Ubuntu and I can't make this thing work  :Sad:   ::cry::   No fancy DJ for me.

Oh, and wine won't run it.

----------


## Maria92

Hmm...I'm wondering if I may just have an old copy of DJ stored somewhere on the external hard drive. If I can find it, I may be able to upload it (with Banhurt's permission). I know that some people got it to run with Wine before the upgrade, and the downgraded version is actually very nice, too.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome!!!!

Thank you a lot  :smiley:

----------


## Clockworker

I have a question.
When I choose the "publish" option, does it publish a new Dream Journal -thread- or does it post the dream in my current DJ? </ noob>

EDIT: Awh, I see. You use it only to format the dream, then you copy and paste it online, am I right? Never mind.

----------


## Novise

My problem was solved once I downloaded the .NET framework.  Thanks Banhurt.  This program is excellent.

----------


## ClearView

One problem I came across is when I change the default colors, it does not actually do it. It just posts in the usual format.

-CV

----------


## Kuhnada29

i tried to run dreamjournal 2.5 it says "application failed to initilize properly"

do you need .net framework or something ? if so what version

i also changed the shortcut name

----------


## PercyLucid

Made it work!

I'm entering all my dreams into it so I will skyrocket my stats and edit my entire journal.  

Btw... I suggest adding the tasks of the year, as I archived one of them and I will complete other one tonight or soon!  That way, you can mark them like the ToTMs.

----------


## ElsiaStar

When I tried to download it, i clicked "save to file" and then nothing popped up after that...

----------


## PercyLucid

You have to run the file...

----------


## ElsiaStar

yea but nothing happens after I click "save"... it just disappears and doesn't save anywhere..

----------


## PercyLucid

That is odd... No idea, I might needed to see it.  Do you get an error or just "nothing"?

----------


## ElsiaStar

after i click "save file," a blank box pops up says says "Downloads." and in the bottom of my screen, a smaller box pops up and says "threat found on dreamjournal.exe"

----------


## ElsiaStar

oh! i think I got it... I found the place where all the saved files went.. haha there's like 10 of them.. then i clicked on one of them and it worked  :smiley:

----------


## TristanPetroskey

I just went to open my dream journal and record last night's dream, it didn't open. Instead a "Send Error Report" box came up. I clicked Don't Send as usual. A few seconds later I went to open the dream journal again, and the start up menu came up. I thought, "WTF? Where's my dream journal?" I clicked open existing and looked for it in the folder, and the file was gone. I don't remember what the default directory was for the backup either, if someone could tell me that would be swell, but yeah, I just lost 240 dreams. I have most of them on my dream journal on here, but there are at least 50 that aren't on here.

Oh, and I checked the recycle bin. It's not there either. I don't understand why it did this. It brings my piss to a boil though.


EDIT - Okay, something is severely wrong with the program for me. I tried to start a new dream journal, because my old one with 240 dreams is now all gone and lost, and I created a new one. Instead of taking me to the normal page where your dreams will be displayed, "Send Error Report" came up, AGAIN, and when I went to open the new file again, it was gone just like my old one. Can someone please help me, because I'm about to destroy everything around me.

EDIT Again - Now every time I try to open the program, "Send Error Report" comes up and I can't use it. Great. I guess I have to use Notepad now.

----------


## Maria92

You could try deleting the program and re-downloading it, perhaps. The executable may have gotten corrupted somewhere along the lines for whatever reason. Couldn't hurt. Failing that, if you don't have MS office, Open Office is a great free alternative.

----------


## TristanPetroskey

Well, I got it to work again. I had to reformat my computer, because I tried restarting and it wouldn't start back up again, it just kept restarting over and over. So I had to reformat. When I got back on the computer about 2 hours later, Dream Journal worked fine, the file with my old dreams was still gone(keep everything on a portable hard drive). It's alright. I have mostly all of them on here. I'll just have to keep a new journal.

What I find weird is that I'm still on the rankings list with all my details, even though the file is gone.

----------


## eucalyptblaze

Hi I wanted to say many thanks for making this program, i've used it a lot. however, recently my computer (running windows XP) broke and now i'm using a macbook - i would like to inquire if there was a way to use this program on the mac os? p.s. i don't know much about using macs

----------


## PercyLucid

> I'm collecting ideas for the next version of DreamJournal! This is the list of changes and new features I've come up with so far:
> 
> new name, icon and website.NET Framework 4 requiredopen-sourcenew interface of the main window17 dreams limit removednew, open XML-based file formatsync with new DreamViews and other online dream journalsmultiple dreams in one entryvoice recordingprintsample tags and goals for new usersfont settingscustom font styles (like non-dream, dream, lucid)more statssettings for statsonline ranking removedclose fileautomatic backup restorectrl+s bug fixedsupport for Mac / Linux ?
> 
> Let me know if I've forgotten anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently not, sorry.



Although I have windows now, a linux version would be awesome.
For the stats, you might add some weight depending the dream. Right now a short dream / fratment gives same stats than a large one. I have some epic two pages dream with a one whole page lucid. a word count for each dream would be nice.

Also, a dream sign searcher assistant would be awesome. It would pill words from your dreams that are present in more than one.  We would avoid adverbs, nouns and other common words... It could classify the most used words in your dreams and classify them as dream sign.

----------


## Maria92

I don't know if this exclusively a problem on my end or not, but the Firefox error thing where I have to change my default browser and change back again has been cropping up at an increased frequency. I know I recently upgraded to the latest version of Firefox...maybe there are some compatibility issues? Or maybe it's just bad luck?

----------


## Skydreamer707

hmm thats weird. all my dream entries are gone now... o-o ummm please tell me thats supposed to happen?

----------


## acidlife

Thanks for considering support for Mac! I hope you go through with it! I'm sick of my crappy program!  :smiley:

----------


## Jonnyj

I've started using this program and it's awesome, problem is now with the new system on the advanced settings it isn't possible to publish straight to your blog. Obviously this isn't a huge concern, but wondering well A.. If I can already change the address to the blog and I'm being dull, or B if not just to raise awareness that this could be a good feature for the next version ^_^

----------


## Maria92

One solution for the new blog system would be to publish them in a regular DJ, then click the little "copy to DJ" button at the bottom of each post. Or, publish to any random thread, and instead of making a post, just use the information copied to the clipboard to make a post in the blog, possibly getting there by bookmark.

----------


## jarrhead

Banhurt, a new idea would to be able to log counts of old dreams, such as, say when you start a new journal..

"Are you a first-time user, or replacing an older journal?"
 [ ] First time [x] Replacing

"Enter your count"

Non-Lucid 350 
DILD- 52
WILD- 0
MILD- 0 
EILD- 0
etc

Something like that, cause last time I had to add 337 dreams and it was a major PITA.
It could also be useful if you quit keeping a DJ for a while and then come back.

----------


## PercyLucid

I downloaded the application (it updated actually when I opened it)  I also downloaded .net 4

It works fine but it looks the same!

----------


## XeL

Will the direct link work with the new DJ system?

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Just updated it and I just want to say, that everything works fine.
Thx for the update, Banhurt!


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.  :Rock out:

----------


## Muggler

What does night mode do?

----------


## Animorpher

.......cant......download!!!

----------


## Mespia

I just updated it but whenever I try to save a dream, check a goal, or delete a goal a box pops up that says that an unhandled exception has occured and it can't run the program because the application is being used by something else. It's annoying, is there a way to fix this?

EDIT: It seems the problem was resolved, even though I didn't do anything. Oh well. Awesome program, Banhurt, I love it.

----------


## Xedan

> To run this application, you must first install one of the following versions of the .NET framework:
> v4.0.30319
> Contact your application publisher for instructions on obtaining the appropriate version of the .NET framework.



Pops up after downloading the .exe

Any suggestions?

----------


## Maria92

Update .net framework. Free download. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netf.../aa569263.aspx

----------


## Xedan

okay thanks. I honestly have no idea what it was. I'm only slightly smarter than average on computers.  :Cheeky:

----------


## jarrhead

I only have time to log maybe every few days so if you could implement that number feature it would be great!


Also, possible to organize into folders on the main screen by day, instead of one dream at a time? This way you can go further back without unnecessary clicking.  Maybe even with numbers.  Also maybe highlight in red if there's a favorite and in blue if there's a lucid.  Purple for both maybe?



So you'd see this

6-19 (2)
6-18 (7)
6-17 (4)
6-16 (3)
6-15 (Empty)
6-14 (3)
6-13 (2)

----------


## zagabar

Any plans on porting this to linux?

----------


## LRT

How about a version that offers advice for becoming lucid based on your dreamsigns.

----------


## Remorseless

> Update .net framework. Free download. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/netf.../aa569263.aspx



What exactly was the point of this update? I didn't see anything change...

----------


## Maria92

> Yep.



*Squee!*





> What exactly was the point of this update? I didn't see anything change...



As far as I know, it was designed to fix a latent publishing bug...there shouldn't have been any visible change.  :smiley:

----------


## sukritact

:Sad:  I can't install net framework 4... does anyone happen to have an installer for an older version?

----------


## catzisconfus

this is weird, it says i need .net framework 4.0 but i am using windows 7 ...

----------


## catzisconfus

nvm, windows 7 comes with .net 3.5 i thought it came with 4.0 ^^

----------


## Maria92

sukritact, why can't you install net framework 4.0? Have you tried installing it in safe mode?

----------


## simm

Can there be a place to store your email so it can email you your password if you forget it.

  ...and yes I forgot my password.    :Sad:

----------


## Maria92

simm: http://www.google.com/search?q=brute...ient=firefox-a

Might be worth looking into if you can't recover anything. Don't know how much you really want to mess around with that, though.

----------


## sukritact

no i haven't. I'll try that tomorrow.

----------


## yumester

ive installed the .net framework 4 but it still wont allow me to view the leaderboards

----------


## catzisconfus

> ive installed the .net framework 4 but it still wont allow me to view the leaderboards



wait, what leaderboards?

----------


## Maria92

> ive installed the .net framework 4 but it still wont allow me to view the leaderboards



I do believe that's because Banhurt has temporarily cut the online feature as the new release draws closer. This happened during the last update, too.  :smiley:

----------


## simm

> simm: http://www.google.com/search?q=brute...ient=firefox-a
> 
> Might be worth looking into if you can't recover anything. Don't know how much you really want to mess around with that, though.



Thanks I was looking up some of those sites last night and realised that a brute force attack would take approx 8 months cause I had quite a long password with numbers in it.  -I copied my work password.  However I set that password quite a while ago and have cycled through several work passwords since then. And of course I never set the hint properly thinking I wouldn't forget it....

----------


## MadMonkey

I downloaded it and it worked fine and I saved a new dream journal to my desktop but after I closed the window when I tried to open it from my desktop it said it didn't know what file to open it with what do I do?

----------


## Brunor2

> I downloaded it and it worked fine and I saved a new dream journal to my desktop but after I closed the window when I tried to open it from my desktop it said it didn't know what file to open it with what do I do?



Are you opening the .dj file or the DreamJounal program itself ?

@

Leaderboards don't appear here for a quite while now. The feature or server may have been disabled due to the new released.

----------


## Maria92

> I downloaded it and it worked fine and I saved a new dream journal to my desktop but after I closed the window when I tried to open it from my desktop it said it didn't know what file to open it with what do I do?



What Brunor said. Try, instead of opening the .dj file, open the program executable itself. It will auto-locate the journal, or should, anyway. I'd recommend moving the .dj file to a place where you won't accidentally delete it...

----------


## MadMonkey

I am opening the .dj file because I don't know where the program is. I'd like to have a like to the program on my desktop.

----------


## Maria92

> I am opening the .dj file because I don't know where the program is. I'd like to have a like to the program on my desktop.



Well, unless you've moved it, it's likely still in your default download folder. If you can't find it, try searching your entire computer for dreamjournal.exe

If that fails, just download another copy.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

I hit save instead of run which worked now because it was only saving the program temporaroly. I got it all fixed and am going to replace my paper journal now that I got a new lap top for my birthday.

----------


## Maria92

> I hit save instead of run which worked now because it was only saving the program temporaroly. I got it all fixed and am going to replace my paper journal now that I got a new lap top for my birthday.



Ah, good. Best of luck to you.  :smiley:

----------


## ElsiaStar

This wont work for me!
when I click "run" I get this message:

"To run this application you first must install one of the following versions of the .NET Framework: v4.0.30319
Contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NET Framework."

----------


## Maria92

> This wont work for me!
> when I click "run" I get this message:
> 
> "To run this application you first must install one of the following versions of the .NET Framework: v4.0.30319
> Contact your application publisher for instructions about obtaining the appropriate version of the .NET Framework."



You need to install .NET Framework 4, available for download here.

----------


## ElsiaStar

thank you, it works now!  :smiley:

----------


## catzisconfus

when will the leaderboards work again?

also i am kinda missing a search function in the dream writer  :smiley:

----------


## Brunor2

> when will the leaderboards work again?
> 
> also i am kinda missing a search function in the dream writer



Probably on the next version.

----------


## MadMonkey

Also I'd sugest a built in spell cecker. I have horible spelling lol

----------


## yumester

awww i really liked the leaderboards

----------


## XeL

The leaderboards were bad! My ranking was too low >: |

----------


## Clyde Machine

My DJ program quit working after switching from Vista to XP SP3, but it was because I didn't have the framework installed. Now it's all good.  :wink2: 

Yes, a search function is always helpful. I don't think a spellchecker is necessary, I imagine that would take a good deal of code to pull off. I liked leaderboards, but w/e if they're gone.  :tongue2:

----------


## Remorseless

I have another request to add for the next version:

Dream characters: Could you please make a category for dream characters existing solely in the dream world, as well as those based on interpretations of characters in the waking world? As in, two seperate character categories? I think this will encourage users to ask their acquantences for a name during the dream. I've just been using the name "DREAM-CREATED CHARACTERS" to fit all my non-waking world characters in, because I forget to ask their names. I'd rather ask than name them myself. This will also help me to remember people's names in real life as well, something I'm just shocking at doing.

Can't wait for the next version.

----------


## Maria92

> I have another request to add for the next version:
> 
> Dream characters: Could you please make a category for dream characters existing solely in the dream world, as well as those based on interpretations of characters in the waking world? As in, two seperate character categories? I think this will encourage users to ask their acquantences for a name during the dream. I've just been using the name "DREAM-CREATED CHARACTERS" to fit all my non-waking world characters in, because I forget to ask their names. I'd rather ask than name them myself. This will also help me to remember people's names in real life as well, something I'm just shocking at doing.
> 
> Can't wait for the next version.



I'm not sure I follow, but this seems like quite a specific request. Are the tags a viable option?

----------


## Remorseless

> Just type something like 'People' in Settings -> Custom -> Tag groups



What exactly does that do? I just tried that and it didn't see to do anything.

----------


## Maria92

> What exactly does that do? I just tried that and it didn't see to do anything.



It creates a custom tag group, under which you can create individual tabs for all your dream characters, in order to keep track of how often and in which dreams you see someone based in either reality or your dream mind.  :smiley:

----------


## Remorseless

Oh I see, thanks. Is there a way to change the icons, as well? I didn't see a ReadMe file in the package, so that's why I'm asking so many questions.

----------


## Maria92

If you go to the Tags tab on the main screen and double click one of your tabs, then double click the icon on the edit screen that comes up, you can choose from a list of icons.  :smiley:  I don't know if there's a way to import your own tag icons...haven't really bothered with it that much.

----------


## Remorseless

I see. Thanks for that ;}

----------


## Maria92

No problem, mate.  :smiley: 

Question here for Banhurt...will the "publishing" thing be affected? As in, will it stop taking you to forum threads and start linking you to the blog system?

----------


## Maria92

> It already does in the latest release, I didn't expect the Grandfathering Clause. I'll add the thread option back in 3.0 or now if you want.



Really? It keeps publishing in the thread for me. Maybe I'm just special?  ::D:

----------


## Maria92

Well, I keep getting this message to update my net framework, even though I'm fairly certain I've already done that. So, maybe?

Update message says this: 




> Microsoft .NET Framework 4 is now required. It can be downloaded for free here:
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...5-b386f32c0992



I dunno. It works great for me the way it is.  ::?:

----------


## endymion

Hey Banhurt!

I heard you were working on a new version of DJ...cool! I've been using it a lot lately and came up with a few suggestions; hopefully they haven't been said already.

1) Integrated window for the text box and the tag list. After minimizing the text box window and going back to it later, it is annoying to have to also bring back the tag window separately. Each window takes up little screen real estate so I don't think it should be a problem to combine them.
2) A way to view previously written dreams that is more reader-friendly. I'm thinking something along the lines of a PDF viewer; full screen, no text selection cursor, multiple dreams laid out one after another so I don't have to close each one to read the next (so it reads more like a book, in chronological order, or an order based on other criteria (like "favorites")).
3) A print feature. I'm getting my friends and coworkers into lucid dreaming and think it would be cool to print out some example dreams for them (or even for myself) in a nicely formatted manner (sort of how the DV post is coded and formatted, without having to copy and paste it into Word or whatever).

Hope this made sense. Again, fantastic program and I use it all the time!
Cheers...

----------


## hardc0re

Alright so basically I quit DV and lucid dreaming all together because I got frustrated with this program. Twice all my dreams have been erased. The file just disappears, and it's usually in my documents. It tells me to create a new journal, or open an existing one but my existing ones keep disappearing. What the hell am I doing wrong? Forgive me if this question has already been answered. It's also not in my recycling bin.

----------


## MadMonkey

Wouldn't i be better to get a paper dream journal than to quite lucid dreaming all together?

----------


## hardc0re

There is nothing when I press restore. 
And the reason I don't want to keep a written journal is because my mom would read it.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Then what I'd do is either wait for Banhut's new download (don't know how long that will be though), do the written journal and keep it hidden (nothing wrong with that), or make a Word journal and back it up on a flash drive. Either way, this is nothing to quit Lucid Dreaming over.

----------


## Maria92

Yeah, word/open office both have password protection mechanisms, and make a dandy plan B if banhurt's isn't working for ya.

----------


## uberyoshi

Hey Banhurt, just wanted to say thanks for making such an awesome program. I've kept a journal going for a few months now, and I've saved some pretty awesome dreams. I don't know if this has been suggested, but I do have one request. It would be awesome if I could filter dreams that don't have a certain tag. Say I wanted to pick a dream at random to read out loud. It would save me a lot of trouble and embarrassment if I could quickly filter out everything tagged as NSFW.  ::lol::

----------


## PercyLucid

The software has a password...

And yes, it's an excellent job!!!  People should appreciate more all the hard work done for free.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

As long as you're feeling better.  :smiley: 

And I used the cake icon!  ::D:  Is it there for good?

----------


## Brunor2

Hope you feel better, Banhurt. No problem with the release date, as long it's good  :smiley: 
Happy birthday, but the cake is a lie  :Sad: 
And tomorrow is mine birthday, almost same day, eh ?

----------


## MadMonkey

The cake is a lie...
Hope you feel beter  :smiley:

----------


## RobotGymnast

I'm assuming this isn't cross-platform, if it requires the .NET framework. Shame, since I'm running Gentoo Linux and I want to retrieve my old .dj file.

----------


## catzisconfus

thanks for the new version!

----------


## PercyLucid

Can't wait to see the new version!  Let us know when its released!

----------


## guessadoodle

Hi. Um every time I click 'Publish', it leads me to the new blog post page and everything is fine after that (paste, put title, post etc), but after that I can't seem to close the DreamJournal 2.5 window. Is there a bug? :O

----------


## Maria92

Clicking "publish" generates a new window with the text on it. You have to go to your desktop, find the window, close that, then close the DJ program.

----------


## guessadoodle

Ah I found the new window with the clipboard thingy. I couldn't find it at first. Anyway thanks!

----------


## Remorseless

By the way, how do I create more tag groups than just the one? I'm trying to add more groups in the Tag Groups bar, seperating them all with a ";", but it's all just going under the wrong name. If someone could help me, that would be great.

Also, please include a ReadMe in the next installment.

----------


## Maria92

> By the way, how do I create more tag groups than just the one? I'm trying to add more groups in the Tag Groups bar, seperating them all with a ";", but it's all just going under the wrong name. If someone could help me, that would be great.



Hmm...I'm not sure, but I think you may want to use a comma instead.

----------


## Remorseless

Thanks very much, that indeed works ;}

----------


## SilverDreams

How come the new one needs The new program/Add on?

----------


## SilverDreams

Buuut i got it working. And thank you so much for the new version. Its great!  ::D:

----------


## Munstaan

wow!! this is amazing!!! I've always wanted to have my own private dream journal! and you made it happen! you deserve a cookie!

----------


## cmp2993

I can't figure out one thing. When you go to your list of tags and it says how many dreams have been tagged with each specific tag, is there a way to make a list of dreams pop up that have been tagged with the each specific tag? Sorry if that's confusing, don't know how else to put it lol. :Oh noes: 

EDIT: I figured it out, lmao.

----------


## GMoney

Thank you so much for making this and offering it for free!  It's a huge help and I'll sure be using it as my new DJ!  Thanks!

----------


## MadMonkey

Woudln't it be cool if you had a iPhone version of the program, and it could have a WBTB and DEILD alarm and a reality check reminder and stuff like that.

----------


## Remorseless

I've another request. Sorry if it's been asked already. I think a rating system would benefit alot. Sure, the "loveheart" checkbox is okay, but like the rating system in iTunes, it would help keep better track of the favourable dreams. Make it out of five or out of ten, your choice.

----------


## Maria92

> I've another request. Sorry if it's been asked already. I think a rating system would benefit alot. Sure, the "loveheart" checkbox is okay, but like the rating system in iTunes, it would help keep better track of the favourable dreams. Make it out of five or out of ten, your choice.



Uh...why not just create and use the tags, then sort by the relevant tags?

----------


## Remorseless

^ Because I've got enough tags, and don't see why a rating system wouldn't help increase sorting speed.

----------


## nina

So I heard there was a mac version being released? What's going on with that? I'm really looking forward to finally getting to try this out!

----------


## Miyou

> So I heard there was a mac version being released? What's going on with that? I'm really looking forward to finally getting to try this out!



That would be great since I'm just getting back into lucid dreaming. Where did you hear this?

----------


## Dreamchitect

Hey so i love this a lot, i would just love some clarification on how exactly to read the Stats and understand what they mean exactly. I am just kind of unsure... if anyone could help that would be magical!

-Dreamchitect

----------


## Dreamchitect

Oh and also. I don't know what Tags are and what they are used for, and i bet someone could easily tell me what they are. And also i am flustered as to what the little heart means so I just use it to indicate when someone i take a liking to is in my dream, so what does that mean?

----------


## PercyLucid

> I'm ok now. I feel great and I've got a lot of free time, so I'll probably be working on the new version of DreamJournal.



Excellent.

Thank you for all the hard work!  I can't wait  :smiley:

----------


## Littleshogunn

Is ther an iPhone app for this??

----------


## Marsupilama

First of all, thanks for the great program!

I do have a question tho...is it somehow possible to run the programm with two different dream diary files? So that I can switch between the two of them? I intend to keep one for my normal and the other one for my lucid dreams...

----------


## PhilipJFry

Awesome program, it does everything I want it to. I've been looking for a solution like this and this is just perfect. With this program as a tool, I think I can really get back to lucid dreaming. Back in 2006 I kept a handwritten journal, and it took way too much time to write it all down. It seems you have really put some thought into this program, thanks Banhurt  :smiley: 

One question though, how do I use the stats>>ranking? can I link it to my DV account somehow? How do I change my name to something else than "nobody"? (although that's what I am...)  ::D:

----------


## Marsupilama

Man I love this program, plain and simple, and very good. I hope to keep this program for a long time to come, and I hope you'll be able to keep developing it. That brings me to my suggestion. At some point for whatever reason you might not be able to work on it any more. So there would be new operating systems, but the program would not be able to work on them properly. Now I'm not asking you to make it open source, I'm just suggesting that it would be awesome if you could implement a feature which would allow oneself to export the whole journal to a adobe pdf file. And of course the other thing I asked you about...

----------


## Mini Man56

I downloaded this program a long time ago, and eventually stopped recording dreams in it. It's been so long since I've used it that I can't remember the password for the life of me. Is there any way I can get the dreams I've already written back?

----------


## DreamArchitect

Is there a mac version available?

----------


## Hopsin

Thank you so much for writing this program! Such a useful tool.

----------


## Maria92

Is 3.0 KIA?

----------


## GuyCecil

While this is bumped, thanks much for the awesome program. It's helped me a lot.

----------


## jarrhead

Disappointed you abandoned 3.0.. perhaps you can pass the source code onto another savvy DV member?


I'd really like to see it show pictures inside the program and not just after publish.  And possibly allow video embedding -- since I plan on using this very soon.

----------


## Hopsin

I think you should add a export mode so I can export them all as a .txt.

I fell my dream journal is something I would like to keep for a long time and unlike a book I can't come back to this in a few years if I don't have the program. Can I?

----------


## jarrhead

Well banhurt has stopped developing.

I'm hoping, Banhurt, you send the source to another coder DV member for them to finish up.  IAmCoder comes to mind.  I'd really really like to see a few improvements.. especially with the epic extent to which I use your program.  All my entries have pictures and several paragraphs of info.

----------


## yuppie11975

The link leads me to "Blank Page"
Even after I agree with the security warning?!

----------


## IAmCoder

```
public static string Decrypt(string text, string password)
    {
        byte[] bytes = Encoding.ASCII.GetBytes("=mJHYTmM=mJHYTmM");
        byte[] rgbSalt = Encoding.ASCII.GetBytes("=mJHYTmM");
        byte[] buffer = Convert.FromBase64String(text);
        byte[] rgbKey = new PasswordDeriveBytes(password, rgbSalt, "MD5", 3).GetBytes(0x20);
        RijndaelManaged managed = new RijndaelManaged();
        managed.Mode = CipherMode.CBC;
        ICryptoTransform transform = managed.CreateDecryptor(rgbKey, bytes);
        MemoryStream stream = new MemoryStream(buffer);
        CryptoStream stream2 = new CryptoStream(stream, transform, CryptoStreamMode.Read);
        byte[] buffer5 = new byte[buffer.Length];
        int count = stream2.Read(buffer5, 0, buffer5.Length);
        stream.Close();
        stream2.Close();
        return Encoding.UTF8.GetString(buffer5, 0, count);
    }
```


Err, I mean "subbed".

----------


## jarrhead

LOL.

I really want to see this program improved a little bit more.  Embedding videos & pictures IN THE PROGRAM, not just the publish BBCode, maybe a "render" page which shows the published text cleaner as if we were on DV,

----------


## espsika

Hello fello dreamers, i am finding difficult installing dotNetFx40_Full_setup

----------


## espsika

Hello fello dreamers, i am finding difficult installing dotNetFx40_Full_setup with error code 0x800c0005

----------


## espsika

i need help

----------


## jarrhead

This happens with download errors.  You may have stopped the download before it finished. Redownload it without your firewall on.

----------


## espsika

Thank you

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Anyone can tell me why I open the program, it brings me onto a lined paper program with no password rather than the other small window with tags and stuff. Please help, sorry if I'm not clear enough, I can clarify if I'm too comfusing.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Whenever I click on the windows journal icon it opens this:

dreamjournal.jpg

instead of what I am used to and what opens up when I first download the program.

Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I figured it out by writing this post. I'm fine now. Thank you.

----------


## Marsupilama

Is there any chance you can go on developing this? Maybe by setting up a paypal donation page and getting paid for it? I would really love to see a pdf export funciton

----------


## Morte

I can't create tags? the program crashes.

----------


## Merro

So there was a newer version that was being made on? Why wasn't I informed on this? :O Is there a beta released or has the program been disconinuted?

----------


## Homo viator

We probably wouldn't mind waiting, at least we wouldn't mind it too much. Even though it really sounds like a long time, I think it's worth it (just like Diablo II was).

By the way, is it possible to export the dreams to (for instance) .txt? I know such option is not directly supported but maybe there still is some feasible way to do it?

----------


## Morte

I was just wondering if anyone could explain the bit where it automatically updates to my dreamjournal here?

----------


## fOrceez

You just said it's _coming_ in 3.0 .. so you're still working on this?! Neat! 
Redownloading (formatting computer) because it's too good to pass up!

----------


## Banhurt

Please check the new thread for the latest news about DreamJournal

----------


## Sivason

Closed per Banhurt's request.

----------

